# Paradigm Monitor 11v6



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had these speakers 1.5 years now and loved them from day one. This week I was at home sick with the only upside being that I got to enjoy my HT on my terms at my volume with no WAF to consider. When I got tired of watching movies (never before realized it was possible) I turned to music and cranked it up to +10dB. Loved it. After a while I thought that my pair of Sub12's were blending with the towers quite nicely. Kept listening for an hour with eyes closed, letting it all sink in with my eclectic library on random. When I opened my eyes I noticed the lights were out on my subs. Checked the receiver display, Pure was engaged. Switched to Stereo, subs came on. Barely perceptible difference on most tracks. Proving 2 things to me. 1) PBK and Audessey MultEQ worked their magic to integrate the towers and subs seamlessly 2) I love my towers.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Yea it's to bad they discontinued them and went the way they did. I has to order my last set of surrounds last week because they are now discontinued. I was afraid I was to late to get them but they had a few left. I heard the V7 is now produced in China. I hope I'm wrong about that!!


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Homethrstud said:


> Yea it's to bad they discontinued them and went the way they did. I has to order my last set of surrounds last week because they are now discontinued. I was afraid I was to late to get them but they had a few left. I heard the V7 is now produced in China. I hope I'm wrong about that!!


I have the CC-390 Monitor 11 and ADP-390's and love them by the way.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a fact the series 7's are made in china now as most products are. The Monitor 11v.6 is truly an awesome speaker with hardly the need for a sub. I say if you can still get them, get them before they are gone.:T


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

bambino said:


> That is a fact the series 7's are made in china now as most products are. The Monitor 11v.6 is truly an awesome speaker with hardly the need for a sub. I say if you can still get them, get them before they are gone.:T


I have them I just needed another set to make my system 7.1. It's a shame they are making their speakers in china now "land of the ". I will NEVER buy the version 7 or any speaker made in China.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Paradigm has been having boxes built in china for a few years now, but all other components and assembly were done in Ontario. Has this changed?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From my understanding it is just the new Series7's that are assembeld in China. That is a fact though that Paradigm has had there enclosures fabbed in china for some time now.:T


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Yea but on their web site it says made in North America, yea !!


----------

